# Got a date!



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

....


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats, man! :boogie


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

That's so cool man! I LOVE that feeling, when you meet someone and you just CLICK with em, ya know??? And best of all she's a she! Hahaha, you little pimp you! ;D


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

That's so awesome, congrats! :]


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

grats. hope it works out well for you.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, the fact that you said "maybe you can help me get out of my shell' is SO impressive! and quite smooth, i must say. Fantastic job!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

deelishuss said:


> wow, the fact that you said "maybe you can help me get out of my shell' is SO impressive! and quite smooth, i must say. Fantastic job!


She made it so easy... She made me feel comfortable! lol


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> I honestly didn't think it was possible for someone with SA to have a girlfriend... But this girl was different, she wasn't afraid to talk to me even though I was really quiet, she seemed nice, she wasn't as "fake" as other girls, and best of all she's a gamer! lol, I met her at a game store, she was working there and she was really nice, she's so outta the norm, which I LOVE...
> 
> She was talking to me asking what I was looking for, I responded with "I'm just looking" then after a while it seemed like she was interested in me, cause she kept trying to talk to me.... I eventually opened up a little and we had a LONG conversation, I was there for about an hour actually, after a while she says "you seem quiet". I then responded with "maybe you can help get me outta my shell", then after a while we traded numbers and said our goodbyes.
> 
> I can't even explain how good I feel now, so damn happy!


I liked that "help me outta my shell" line. You're a slick SOB :lol


----------



## escortadelaide (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations! You're very lucky. I hope other men out there would come to be with the sexy *Escorts in Adelaide*.


----------



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

good job dude. And did you change your status to doctah smooth after you got her number? If so, thats hilarious. And the "maybe you can help me get out of my shell" line was pretty smooth I'd say. Is it weird that other people's successes makes me happy? dunno but nice work.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

glueinmyshoe472 said:


> good job dude. And did you change your status to doctah smooth after you got her number? If so, thats hilarious. And the "maybe you can help me get out of my shell" line was pretty smooth I'd say. Is it weird that other people's successes makes me happy? dunno but nice work.


lol, I guess it was pretty smooth wasn't it? It just came to mind, and that's what I said I guess, ha. And no man it's not weird to be happy of others success's at all, I'm the same way... btw she called and asked if I wanted to get something to eat, I said yeah, we both had a pretty badass time. T'was nothing short of amazing! An awesome girl!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm PROUD of you. In fact, you just proved that not EVERYONE here has to give up in life eventually.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats u handsome devil


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> I'm PROUD of you. In fact, you just proved that not EVERYONE here has to give up in life eventually.


lol, I hope everyone on this forum is at least a fraction as nice as you!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm jealous once again


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> "maybe you can help get me outta my shell"


I now dub this the Skyla pick up line. I will be trying this in the future ;] Great job bro. Treat her good.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just Tony said:


> I now dub this the Skyla pick up line. I will be trying this in he future ;] Great job bro. Treat her good.


F***ing lol! "the skyla pick up line" I like it bro! Go right ahead and use it, if you got enough courage that is!  I'll definitely treat her good, don't you worry.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's kick *** man  Gotta agree with the whole smooth line thing lol.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Aww, congrats! And since you are both gamers, I thought of this:


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Good work, I hope you have a great time with her!


----------

